# Quitting after training?



## LT.Volcom (20 Sep 2005)

Hello, my friend and I were having a discussion about the army reserves, and he was thinking about joining and brought up a good point. He said "well you make all that money during basic and all that other training...can't people just quit right after training?"   I told him "Why waste the armies time?"  but it's a good question. Any feedback?


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Sep 2005)

LT.Volcom said:
			
		

> Hello, my friend and I were having a discussion about the army reserves, and he was thinking about joining and brought up a good point. He said "well you make all that money during basic and all that other training...can't people just quit right after training?"     I told him "Why waste the armies time?"   but it's a good question. Any feedback?


I hate to be blunt "We don't need shit pumps  " we want those who wish to work hard and be proud enough said.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (20 Sep 2005)

I would have thought that you couldn't quit without some kind of repercussion for signing a 3, 4 or 5 year contract?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2005)

Unfortunately, in the Reserves, it is a little harder to do.  In the Reg Force, you can penalize a person with no Pension, if they quite before a fixed period of time; you can keep them until end of their contract; you can Release them with a very bad Release Clause that may prevent them from any hopes of a Public Civil Service job; etc.  In the Reserves, if a person doesn't 'Parade' then Recover Action must be initiated to get back all their Kit and very little is said after that.  Like Spr Earl said, we don't need that type of person, but they do creep into the system from time to time.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In the Reserves, if a person doesn't 'Parade' then Recover Action must be initiated to get back all their Kit and very little is said after that.



Actually George, these days the account can find its way to a collection agency. And at that point the collection agency just wants the debt paid, there's no option of returning the kit to the unit after geting the bill. By then the unit has no remining record of owed kit, and no way to pull the file back to do so. It becomes a debt that will follow the individual until it is paid. When I was in Halifax we had a few NES soldiers show up with the bill in hand hoping to turn in their kit to make it go away; and they were very disappointed to be told there was nothing the unit could do at that point.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Sep 2005)

Sadly, it happens..

people will do their basic training during the summer, endure everything, and then release as soon as they get back to their units...

Reasons for doing so? It depends on the person...Money is a predominant one...another reason is as soon as they go back details in their life changed, and so did their ability to dedicate time to the reserves...another is that they decided the military wasn't for them, yet they didn't want to quit during basic.

The high turn-out so soon after basic is one of the reasons that DEU's and Gore-tex aren't supposed to be issued until the QL3's are completed for reservists


----------

